# 2k2 CAI's placeracing or injen



## Guest (May 24, 2003)

I think these are the only two companies that offer CAI's for the 2002 nissan maxima's. Does anybody have an idea which one performs better?


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

I would say that the Place Racing CAI would likely perform the best of the two. With the Place Racing, the filter sits inside the Fender well, so there is abslutely no heat from the engine getting to it. With the Injen, the filter sits in the bay down near the front of the tranny. The heat from the engine will cause you to run into minor heat soak problems and a little slower response off idle. Just my .02 worth.

Personally, I run a short ram type intake. Its not as good off idle, but top end performance is outstanding due to the shorter tube length. With the place racing intake, I know that you can switch to this type by eliminating the down turn tube piece. It allows you to essentially have both intakes in one with minor work.

Also be advised that you will have to drill a 3.5" hole in your fender for the place racing. The Injen does not.

David
(HNE)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

My first post and such an informative reply. Thank you.


----------

